# Ice fishing instruction wanted



## treeswallow (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd like to try ice fishing, but I don't know anybody who does it.
Is there an ice fisherwoman in central ND who'd be willing to take a beginner out for a day and show me how? I live in Bismarck. I'll pay half the expenses for gas, bait, etc. 
I'm married, with kids, and fighting a weight problem. In winter, it's too easy to sit around the nice centrally-heated house. I need something to get me out the door. 
I have a little fishing experience, not much. I've caught a few trout and a few panfish in summer.
I'm looking for a woman to teach me because women have more patience, and because a woman will have a solution for what to do when you're out on a bare slab of ice and you need the bathroom.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

The solution to your final problem can be solved with 3 - 5 gallon buckets.

You can sit on the bottom of one of the 5 gallon buckets, put fish in one of the other 5 gallon buckets and when the need arises, sit on the open end of the other 5 gallon bucket. Remember though, never mix up which bucket is for what !!!!


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Treeswallow,

I know of a group of people that are getting together this Sunday to go icefishing.

I don't care for icefishing, so I won't be attending.

I am pretty sure these guys wouldn't mind if you went with.

Here is a link with more info on there plans: 
http://www.bmas.info/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=530&PN=1

Get in touch with Ryguy (aka Ryan) or despot101 (aka Brandon) if you are interested.


----------

